

Kindle for iPhone vs. Kindle 2: A Comparison Chart - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/03/04/the-t-grid-kindle-for-iphone-vs-kindle-2/

======
avinash
How does reading on a 3" screen compare to reading to 6"? Personally, I had a
Sony Clié a few years ago with a small screen (2.5" I guess) and I didn't have
lots of problems reading technical docs from it. But then, they were mostly
ASCII text and the Clié could reflow the text to fit the screen. Does the same
thing happen on the iPhone or the Kindle?

